# Poker, Bet Clic sur Mac ?



## RitchiOZ (24 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai switché il y a un mois et je prends petit à petit mes marques. Seulement voilà je n'ai pas réussi à installer le logiciel du site internet betclic (poker, paris etc.). Avez vous une solution ? Car je jouais pas ma sur PC et ça me ferait bien ch.... de de voir m'en passer.

Merci d'avance.

Rich'

Le lien du site : http://www.betclic.com


----------



## Alfoo (26 Janvier 2007)

sinon tu as toujours parallels pour jouer sur des pokerroom qui ne proposent pas de soft sur Mac.

Pokerroom Online jouable sur Mac OS X :

Pokerroom
Winamax
faites moi signe s'il en existe d'autres 


Bon, c'est pour jouer sur internet, tout &#231;a, on va aller dans le forum "Internet".


----------



## Alfoo (28 Janvier 2007)

-Full tilt poker


----------



## RitchiOZ (21 Janvier 2008)

Ouai je suis passé sur Full tilt poker aussi bien que Betclic propose maintenant une version jouable dans Safari... Le pied ;-)


----------

